# Gold/Silver Juniors



## sleepy (8 February 2008)

Looking to get into Gold/Silver Juniors ...

1. Can anyone recommend any websites, books that they use in their research of Juniors listed on Australian, US markets? 

2. Are there any newsletters (paid or free) that you would recommend or couldnt live without.

sleepy


----------



## refined silver (8 February 2008)

sleepy said:


> Looking to get into Gold/Silver Juniors ...
> 
> 1. Can anyone recommend any websites, books that they use in their research of Juniors listed on Australian, US markets?
> 
> ...





1. Check this ASX forum, the Silver thread, there are lists of silver juniors, then follow to the specific stock threads, then to the company websites for more research.

2. There are a few gold stock threads here also. Do likewise.

3. There are many free websites. Eg

http://www.silverstrategies.com/defaultIE.aspx has a good list of silver juniors mainly US/Can as not many Aus Ag juniors.

http://www.goldoz.com.au/asxpmlists.htm has a list of all ASX PM stocks on a link.

There is more than enough free stuff to find virtually everything you need. Certainly til you are way further down the track than at present.


----------



## So_Cynical (8 February 2008)

Goldnerds have almost all the Goldie's on a list, from the newest 
explorers to the big miners.

http://goldnerds.com.au/o/content/view/13/28/


----------



## explod (8 February 2008)

sleepy said:


> Looking to get into Gold/Silver Juniors ...
> 
> 1. Can anyone recommend any websites, books that they use in their research of Juniors listed on Australian, US markets?
> 
> ...




Visit small developing mine areas, talk to locals and old timers on mining.  I purchased the Mining Valuation Handbook by Dr V Rudenno, (Via ASF bookshop) a few months ago and that is giving me greater insight.

But as said above, check out the ASF threads on mining.   Get to identify those who seem to know what they are talking about and check all of their posts.   Ask questions on the threads.

Newsletters are a bit short on teaching you how to think for yourself in my view. DIY is the go.


----------



## goldgirl (23 April 2008)

Hi,

If you want to learn about valuing gold miners and explorers we have a User Guide you can download for free here http://goldnerds.com.au/o/content/view/44/56/. It's designed for our subscribers, but there's a lot of information there for anyone trying to figure out what a gold stock is worth. There are full explanations of investment factors, points to look for in a company, average values-per-ounce for different stages in the gold sector, and warning signs of stocks at risk of sudden price falls.

If you want to figure out fundamentals like the _real_ market cap of a company, or  what-on-earth EV means (and how to calculate it),  it will help. Pages 5 - 10 and 20 - 31, plus Appendix II, apply to all precious metals investors.

The ASX gold sector can only become stronger if more people understand the fundamentals, so we're happy to help make it easier for beginners.

Joanne Nova
http://www.goldnerds.com.au/


----------



## Temjin (23 April 2008)

Technically, it seem all juniors have been hammered down for the past few months with no regards to their fundamentals. Almost everything look oversold (from a technical point of view anyway). I can see why certain articles and newsletter are now telling people to be ready for the next move from juniors.

In fact, I can see some junior stocks are preparing to break out of its 3 months downtrend.


----------

